# Motorola Slvr L7c MP3 Player Issue



## janesvillite (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi I have a Slvr L7c from US Cellular and am having a problem with my mp3 player. For some reason, the player seems to pick the songs that it wants to play and excludes the ones that it doesn't want to play (aka certain random songs aren't showing up in the mp3 player). I have checked the file formats, and they are all in the .mp3 format. The songs DO show up in the phone's media gallery, but for some reason certain songs do NOT show up in the mp3 player. So I know that they're on the memory card that I'm using, I'm just wondering what's going on. Is this something that can be fixed? Or would it be better just to get an iPod?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Download the manual from here.....left hand side of webpage.......
http://www.cellphones.ca/cell-phones/motorola-slvr-l7c/

It should tell you all you need to know.
Also remember....some players use Digital Rights Management...........and just won't play certain tracks.


----------



## janesvillite (Jun 5, 2008)

The manual didn't help...cuz it never does :smile: so is there a way around the digital rights mangement? Maybe changing something in the preferences of the song file while it's still on my computer BEFORE transfering it over to the phone card?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, there's plenty of tips for modding your Moto found here.....
http://www.modmymoto.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=85


----------



## janesvillite (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the information but it didn't help with my issue. 

I found out that the songs that DO play on my mp3 player are encoded by =FiNdAwAy= 

I tried to just type =FiNdAwAy= into the proper spot in the details panel under the song's preferences, but the songs still didn't work. I'm thinking that the song has to actually be encoded by whatever =FiNdAwAy= is. Is there a way to do that?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, you could try using a different encoder.......
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Lame_Encoder.htm

Or update your Phone Software, at Motorola


Findaway is actually an encoder from Findawayworld and must be on you pc or on your phone although i can find no links that mention a connection with motorola or US Cellular.

I still believe it's probably DRM that's stopping certain tracks from playing.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Encryption is a way of protecting media with a unique Content ID for the purpose of data security. In order to access the encrypted media, End Users must acquire a license key and that allows for decryption and playback. Without this license key, encrypted media will not play.


----------



## thomasz (May 21, 2008)

I am not sure. I think you pay through internet.


----------



## janesvillite (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. I think it would just be more worthwhile to get an iPod than go through all these steps (and some sound like they would cost money). It would be more of a headache. At least my questions were answered.


----------



## diablo707 (Jun 24, 2008)

no, i will not allow u to give up on your cellphone **** the ipod 
the problem is that the song names are too long and ur phone is picking them up that is why it won't play certain songs just shorten the names to about 5 letters and it should be 
from your local friendly mexican:grin:


----------



## janesvillite (Jun 5, 2008)

I will most certainly try that. I'll let you know what comes out of it. My phone isn't with me at the moment. That would be sweet if it works.


----------

